# Prayers Please



## bjcs (May 15, 2011)

I don't post that often but I am on the back porch everyday. I know that a lot of you guys believe in the power of God's healing. For those that believe I would like to ask for you to have a positive thought or prayer for me. I will be starting chemo tomorrow. I'm having a Pet Scan on Tuesday. I am very afraid but trying hard to stay positive. I do believe in miracles, I've seen it here on the back porch.

Thanks so much,

Barbara


----------



## Katiean (May 15, 2011)

Barbara, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. Keep us posted as to anything you may need.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 15, 2011)

You got it. Hope all goes well and you are healed quickly!


----------



## Minimor (May 16, 2011)

I will pray and think good thoughts for you. Do let us know how things are going for you


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2011)

Prayers and healing thoughts coming to you from across the pond and will remain with you for as long as necessary.






Anna


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 16, 2011)

Barbara,

I am praying for you for a speedy and complete recovery.

And sending hugs!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 16, 2011)

Sending prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kaykay (May 16, 2011)

Sending prayers to you!


----------



## Charlene (May 16, 2011)

sending hugs and prayers for your treatment and recovery!


----------



## sundancer (May 16, 2011)

Barbara-

Prayers and positive thoughts for a full and quick recovery. If there is anything I can do let me know.

Take care

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2011)

Barbara, saying prayers and keeping you in my thoughts. I know it's scary.


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2011)

Oh Barbara, so sorry things are so rough for you. (((HUGS))) Sending you positive, healing thoughts, and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Sterling (May 16, 2011)

Keeping you in my good thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery and peacefullness .


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 16, 2011)

Barbara - keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as well...

Liz N.


----------



## ClickMini (May 16, 2011)

Prayers for you! I hope you have a gentle healing.


----------



## bjcs (May 16, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the prayers. I had my first chemo today. It went much better than I had thought it would be. It was a very long day with three appointments back to back. Tomorrow's scan will tell what my future treatment will be. Right now I will have two more days of Chemo and then off for three weeks. I am hoping that the scan shows that I will be able to have radition along with the Chemo.

Thank you all again for the prayers but please, please keep praying if or when you think of it.

Barbara


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Barbara. I hope your scan is the news you are hoping for. Continued prayers for you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 16, 2011)

sending prayers

Glad today was better than you expected and I hope your recovery is quick


----------



## Sonya (May 17, 2011)

Saying prayers and sending good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts


----------



## rockin r (May 17, 2011)

I Know it is hard to face chemo. The first was the hardest for me, because I did not know what to expect. Lost my eyebrows and my hair is very thin. I am now on chemo pills, for the rest of my life, Yukky! I also know the power of prayer, and Positive thoughts. If you start to lose your hair, you will find other ways to style your hair to hide it. It can actually be fun creating different styles! You will be fine my friend. Rely heavily on your family and friends, they will be there for you in ways you never knew possible. May the Angels wrap their ever so soft wings around you and keep you safe on your journey and comforted in your times of need....HUGS


----------



## MBennettp (May 19, 2011)

Prayers from here too! I hope you make a swift and complete recovery.

Mary


----------



## Connie Ballard (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers that everything goes great and fast!


----------



## bjcs (May 19, 2011)

Today I had a brain MRI. It's the first time I ever had a MRI of any kind. I don't wish to have another. It's pretty hard to lie still, flat on your back, without moving for 20-30 minutes. All I kept thinking was don't move or they will have to start over and I want this over with. Today's test is to make sure the cancer didn't spread to my brain. I will meet with a doctor next Wednesday to go over the Pet Scan and today's MRI results.

So far the chemo is going good. I had three days of it and it will start up again in three weeks.

All of you are so very kind and I thank you all for your prayers.

Barbara


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 20, 2011)

_My thoughts and prayers are with you....._


----------



## Davie (May 20, 2011)

Barbara, thoughts and prayers headed your way. The power of prayer is a great thing and positive results are forthcoming.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 20, 2011)

I'm still sending prayers your way from accross the country.

My oldest daughter spent last year fighting breast cancer. lost her hair but once shaved off it looked kind of sexy. Husband just an his second MRI on Wed. has a growth on his spine. He is such a trooper, had one with contrast this time. Know what you are going through. Hang in there, there are alot of us that understand and are pulling for you. God Bless.


----------



## bjcs (May 26, 2011)

I met with the radiation doctor yesterday to go over the results of the PET scan and the brain MRI. Prayers are working!! The brain MRI showed no sign of cancer at all in my brain. The PET scan showed a tiny spot in my upper leg which the doctor really doesn't think is cancer. To be on the safe side he ordered an MRI with contrast for today for my leg. All of the cancer is in the chest area and the lymph nobles in my neck. He is calling this one area. So he said at some point I will have radiation. The chemo is already killing the cancer because the swelling is going down.

I had the leg MRI today. The girl that did it told me that I would be in the tube about 20 minutes and than she would pull me out to inject me with the contrast and than another 20 minutes of scanning 40 minutes total. I almost didn't make it and came close to saying get me out but I hung in there because I don't want to go back and do it over again. My daughter said I was back there for one hour and 20 minutes.

I will meet back with this doctor on June 1st for the results of today's scan and also he is calling it a marking appointment. I will have a CAT with contrast and he will make marks on me where he will be doing the radiation.

I start back on chemo on June 7th.

Thank you all for your prayers. I still have a long road ahead of me but I know with your prayers and God's mercy I will be alright.

Barbara


----------



## REO (May 27, 2011)

Many, many BIG STRONG HEALING PRAYERS being sent.

Love & {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## weebiscuit (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, Barbara! I am SO sad for you! I know you must be beside yourself with worry! I have to be honest with you and tell you that I don't pray, but that doesn't mean that I can't think of you and keep good thoughts going through my head for you, and I will certainly do that! And please keep us informed as to the results of the test!


----------

